# surrey pet supplies



## xjak3yx (Nov 8, 2010)

popped in here today and was really impressed with the display reptiles there. he has a good range of reptiles with some inspiring setups..the guy was also very friendly and informative.. everything looked spotless! well worth a visit !


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd have to agree, went there also a couple of weeks back.. loved seeing all the reps!


----------



## Bam79 (Oct 25, 2011)

I will second this, I was amazed at the choice of products and prices are the best around in shop and online :2thumb:

Also nice and helpful staff :no1:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you for all the comments
I am really pleased you liked our display vivs all the staff have worked very hard on them.
We still have some more vivs to finish with some more special reps coming.


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Last time i went there the display vivs were empty bar a few but did look great and i must say they are so much cheaper then any other shop ive come across in the country, so much so that if i need a big order ill actually drive there to get it and have a look around as it is a bit of a day out and i live nearly an hour and a half away. Only down side with this is that i will come back with more then im supposed to lol.

Staff are very helpfull and always help me to the car with the items ive bought.

Have also ordered online many times and havent had any problems with them apart from theres normally the odd item out of stock but that can not be helped especially when they sell every reptile product ive every needed and im sure every product youll ever need.

Cant recomend them enough
CrestieCrazy


----------



## 111mattin111 (Mar 9, 2011)

I went in Friday as I was working that way, I've got to say all the reptiles looked very happy, they've got some beautiful iguanas, also very cheap compared to most other places
And found the staff very helpful and friendly

I would recommend them to anyone


----------



## Nade8285 (Jul 10, 2011)

I really wanna got! but what with being in nottingham my missues won't do the 4 hour trip :bash:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Nade8285 said:


> I really wanna got! but what with being in nottingham my missues won't do the 4 hour trip :bash:


Tell her to have a day out with the girls & go alone.

Prices are great, but still expensive, because you see loads of stuff you like & buy it all ! :lol2:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

i've never been but it looks nice in the pics
i have however made and order online so depending on how long it takes to get to me will determine whether i keep ordering from them as i have heard mixed responses, so i thought i'd give them a chance and we'll see what happens


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I have always had my stuff deliverd the next day Can`t fault the service the only problem I have found is the website, it can be a nightmare trying to log onto.


----------



## jrcash4321 (Mar 7, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> I have always had my stuff deliverd the next day Can`t fault the service the only problem I have found is the website, it can be a nightmare trying to log onto.


I can second this the security code thing is a nightmare. great service so far though keep it up guys.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi

You should only get security code up if your Username or Password is not correct to what is held on database.


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

I've logged into mu account but the items I've ordered are still in the basket even though I've already paid for them
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

celicachi said:


> I've logged into mu account but the items I've ordered are still in the basket even though I've already paid for them
> Anyone else have this problem?


Hi

What was your order number please and we will take a look at this.


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

i've already rang up this morning and a nice sounding lady has sorted me out
the order number is 49639
she did say you were out of stock on small exo terra branches and has kindly offered a swap and refund of the difference :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

celicachi said:


> i've already rang up this morning and a nice sounding lady has sorted me out
> the order number is 49639
> she did say you were out of stock on small exo terra branches and has kindly offered a swap and refund of the difference :2thumb:


Hi

I am glad you were sorted out
If we can help anymore please just give us a call.


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

petman99 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am glad you were sorted out
> If we can help anymore please just give us a call.


thank you very much, i'm just now looking forward to getting my order now :2thumb:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

well i received my order today and all was good and very well packed i'd have to say :2thumb:

will be ordering agin in the near future, well when i get some more cash :lol2:


----------



## maxcherry (Jan 9, 2009)

My bank does not like SPS, honestly it doesn't I have cash in my account but getting RBS to pay when purchasing online is like trying to get blood from a stone:devil:

That's why i have dumped them and gone to Santander, and as soon as my new card comes i'm buying the whole shop (ok more bedding and Callingtons)

SPS has put up with my phone calls due to RBS being a bunch of poopey pants and have always returned my calls. You don't get service like that anymore.

Thank you SPS:notworthy:


M.Power


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

maxcherry said:


> That's why i have dumped them and gone to Santander, and as soon as my new card comes i'm buying the whole shop (ok more bedding and Callingtons)
> 
> SPS has put up with my phone calls due to RBS being a bunch of poopey pants and have always returned my calls. You don't get service like that anymore.
> 
> ...


You reckon you'll get service from Santander...don't hold your breath:yeahright:

banks aside - have ordered a couple of times now from Surrey Reptiles and well impressed with delivery times- and packaging is out of this world! 3 feet of bubble wrap around a fairly unbreakable tub of cricket dust!!! Coulda survived being jumped on by Godzilla :lol2:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

MariaW said:


> You reckon you'll get service from Santander...don't hold your breath:yeahright:
> 
> banks aside - have ordered a couple of times now from Surrey Reptiles and well impressed with delivery times- and packaging is out of this world! 3 feet of bubble wrap around a fairly unbreakable tub of cricket dust!!! Coulda survived being jumped on by Godzilla :lol2:


i second that, took a while to unpack :lol2:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

MariaW said:


> You reckon you'll get service from Santander...don't hold your breath:yeahright:


After 3 years, gave up trying to get a statement, went to shut the account & had to wait with half a dozen others doing the same.

Just ordered my 3 ft of bubble wrap. :lol2:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

spottymint said:


> After 3 years, gave up trying to get a statement, went to shut the account & had to wait with half a dozen others doing the same.
> 
> Just ordered my 3 ft of bubble wrap. :lol2:


It will be on its way then.


----------

